# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  E Verteta

## Albo

Cfare eshte e vertete ne kete bote?

Syte na shohin shume gjera, veshet na degjojne shume fjale, mendja nuk rresht se menduari e se kuptuari, zemra nuk pushon se ndjeri. Ne kete rrjedhe te furishme informacioni qe shtrihet ne shtratin e lumi kohor noton secili nga ne.

Ne kete bote ka prinder qe i mesojne femijet e vet te mos genjejne pasi po genjeve, NUK THUA TE VERTETEN. Dhe natyrshem lind pyetja se:

Perse duhet te themi te verteten?
Cfare na fal e verteta?
Sa kushton e verteta?
A duhet te rendim pas te vertetes?
Sa te verteta ka ne kete bote?
A na lejohet qe secili prej nesh te krijoje te vertetat e veta?
Eshte me e lehte te genjesh apo te thuash te verteten?
Valle si u krijua e verteta?
Valle si u krijua genjeshtra?

----------


## baobabi

Me behet qejfi qe Albo ka hapur persei temen mbi te vertetn te cilen e kisha hapur para disa kohesh tek forumi fetar.

Nuk pati pjesmarrje.

Ajo qe parashikoj eshte se nuk do te kete pjesmarrje edhe ketu.

Qofsha  i gabuar.

Megjithate pjesmarrjen time po e deklaroj qe tani.

----------


## Sokoli

_Po u jap ca material sofik ku te kapeni_.  :shkelje syri: 




> Cfare eshte e vertete ne kete bote?


Ajo qe besojme.




> Perse duhet te themi te verteten?


Sepse besojme ne te. Me sakte, te udhehequr nga shqisat tone, kemi pare, degjuar, ndjere, apo shijuar dicka qe na shtyn te bindemi.




> Cfare na fal e verteta?


Na ledhaton Egoizmin (ne thelb).




> Sa kushton e verteta?


Nese do t'a masesh materialisht eshte pyetje retorike. Ndersa per mua, eshte pyetje e gabuar.




> A duhet te rendim pas te vertetes?


Ne nuk rendim pas te vertetes, por nese e verteta eshte ajo qe besojme, ne te bazohet cdo akt minimal qe kryejme ne cdo moment te egzistences sone.




> Sa te verteta ka ne kete bote?


Pyetje qe zgjidhet vetem me teorine e probabilitetit. Tua u ngaterroj pak me shume ne tentative per ta qartesuar? Duhet llogaritur sa fenomene, apo dukurii kane ngjare ne Univers dhe sa prej tyre mund te jene perceptuar prej shqisave te gjallesave qe mendojne. Teoria e probabilitetit, edhe mund te na hedhe ndonje rreze drite mbi kete, por me pare i duhen me shume te dhena  :sarkastik:  




> A na lejohet qe secili prej nesh te krijoje te vertetat e veta?


Pyetje e vonuar, tashme.




> Eshte me e lehte te genjesh apo te thuash te verteten?


Qe te te pergjigjem, duhet te me shpjegosh cfare eshte "e lehte" ne rradhe te pare, pra pyetjet te jene sa me precize (shaka bej). Pergjigja sofike eshte: Si te jete moti. 




> Valle si u krijua e verteta?


Kur shqisat e perceptimit i transmetuan qenies se pare (nese ka pasur, po shikimin te kufizuar e kemi e nuk e vertetojme dot,) qe vuri trurin ne pune e ra ne te thella. Ndersa sipas egzistencializmit, e verteta u krijua kur linde ti, ILir. Por nuk i dihet, mbase e verteta ka egzistuar gjithmone dhe do te vazhdoje te egzistoje, mbase. 




> Valle si u krijua genjeshtra?


Genjeshtra dhe e Verteta, jane binjake, bile kane dale njekohsisht nga "mitra" qe i polli





> Ne kete bote ka prinder qe i mesojne femijet e vet te mos genjejne pasi po genjeve, NUK THUA TE VERTETEN. Dhe natyrshem lind pyetja se:...


Jo! Vazhdimi i ketij mendimi nuk ka lidhje me ato qe vijojne me poshte ne postimin tend. Ajo fraza qe te kam kuotuar me siper, ka te beje me *Virtytin*. Te dyja pastaj, thone qe jane pjese e Etikes.





> Syte na shohin shume gjera, veshet na degjojne shume fjale, mendja nuk rresht se menduari e se kuptuari, zemra nuk pushon se ndjeri. Ne kete rrjedhe te furishme informacioni qe shtrihet ne shtratin e lumi kohor noton secili nga ne.


Ketu ke lirike Ilir! Ne ato pak rradhe me siper, jane te pakten 5 tema mbi te cilat mund te behen jo vetem debate ne forum vec e vec, por edhe te shkruhen libra te tere.
Une do te desha te fokusohesha mbi njeren perj tyre qe me intereson per momentin, ate qe i permbledh perciperisht te gjitha. Me konkretisht:

*Nje nga problemet me te medha me te cilat perballet njeriu ne shoqerine e sotme eshte nje bombardim i tmerrshem me nje sasi dhe shumllojshmeri te pamate informacioni. 
Nga se shkaktohet ky fenomen? Si ndikon tek njerzit? Cilat jane pasojat? Si mund te shmanget, apo edhe te minimizohet efekti?*


p.s.
Nje pyetje qe Iliri kish harruar ta veje ne liste, po e ve une:
*A egziston e verteta?*  :djall sarkastik:  

Per hir te argumentit, sugjeroj te bisedojme "fshatce", pa citate fetare ose jo fetare. pra ashtu si "mendojme" ne.

----------


## Mina

E verteta thuhet se eshte e hidhur! Pohoj, me mendim personal, se eshte e sakte! Genjeshtra na shpeton nga situata! Duam apo nuk duam, jemi te detyruar te genjejme sepse situata pas genjeshtres i ngjan nje parajse. Ndersa pas nje te vertete te hidhur, te deklaruar boterisht, mbizoteron nje ferr i vertete! Ne parim ndoshta gaboj por gjithsesi mendoj se sinqeriteti shperblehet shume keq! Nese njerezit jane te pergjegjshem dhe te qyteteruar, nuk ke shtyse per te genjyer! Nje gje eshte e sigurt: veten kurre nuk e genjej!

----------


## ornament

Gabim Mina, nga ajo sa shkrove tregon se e ke GENJYER veten, po si NE te gjithe. Ne fillojme nga te genjyerit e vetes, e me vone me tej (rritemi ne pergjegjesi haha!) Si duket kjo eshte me e rendesishmja. A di pse genjejme, ngaqe e VERTETA nuk egziston. Do thote ndonjeri VDEKJA eshte e vetmja e VERTETE (ngaqe eshte e sigurte). OK! Atehere pse mendojme per "jeten tjeter" ne parajse ose ferr. Po te jete vdekja e vertete, atehere edhe Zoti duhet te VDESE qe te jete i VERTETE, apo jo? Neqofte se ZOTI s'vdes kurre, atehere as VDEKJA s'egziston, ka veç NDRYSHIM ne GJENDJE, materie/shpirt, pra E VERTETA S'EGZISTON.

Sidoqote ka nje te vertete (te pakten ne e marrim per te tille) , s'ka mundesi te mos kete. Cila eshte ajo?
Une them FUQIA / FORCA, eshte e vetmja e VERTETE, te tjerat jane veç RENA, RELATIVE, mnjf qe i merr era.

fjalor shpjegus; per mua E VERTETA = diçka E SIGURTE, E PATJETERSUESHME, qe ndodh per te gjithe njesoj, ka te njejten vlere, dhe nga ndikimi i se ciles jemi te trusur te gjithe (njerez e sende) njesoj.

ps, perfundim llogjik, NE GENJEJME ngaqe s'jemi te FORTE, na mungon FUQIA. Prandaj GENJESHTRA eshte e VERTETA, jone.

----------


## The Hobbit

E verteta sigurisht qe egziston Ornament. Njeriu duhet ta kerkoje te verteten, jo sepse ajo ka humbur, por sepse ai eshte i humbur.
Perse duhet te themi te verteten?
Kur thua te verteten ka edhe kete te mire, se nuk ke nevoje te mbash mend se ç'fare the.
E verteta na fal kenaqesi, sinqeritet, largpamesi, drejtesi. Ndersa falenderimi i vetem qe mund te sjellim ne tek e verteta, eshte ta perdorim ate. Ajo zakonisht ngjan me nje ilaç, qe eshte i hidhur ne shije(siç e tha dhe Mina), por qe eshte shume mireberes per organizmin. 
Asgje nuk eshte me e demshme per te verteten sesa nje genjeshter e vjeter.
 Megjithate eshte nje teme qe mund ta shohim ne shume drejtime qe ndoshta do te ishte mire te percaktohej dhe ta diskutonim...
me respekt the Hobbit

----------


## Dita

PO marr shkas nga ajo qe ka permendur Sokoli, perqendrimin ne nje ose disa prej pyetjeve....dhe komentimin thjesht me mendimet tona (citoj Sokolin "fshatce")




> Cfare na fal e verteta?
> Sa kushton e verteta?
> A duhet te rendim pas te vertetes?



Ndoshta te ofron e kushton si me poshte (Perpjekje e imja per ta menduar dobine e saj - nje nga mundesite patjeter!):




*Të vërtetës*


Pas të vërtetës kokën tpërplasësh,
Të biesh ngjunjë 
E ndjenjën thumbasësh,
Kuptimin për botën po ashtu;
Sytë të tpuliten,
Oshëtimën e mendimeve që ikin
Ta ndjesh duke u zbehur,
E tmos dish si tsillesh,
Por frikës ti bindesh,
E tdëshirosh tqëndrosh e fshehur;
Lotët ti fshish para se ata
Fytyrën ta lënë,
Të zgjatësh duart e aty ti lësh
Të zënë vend,
Ti mbash mënjanë,
Ti mbledhësh, ti numërosh,
Ta dish se sa do tduhet 
Të vajtosh,
Kur tvërtetën përsëri tnisësh
Trrëmosh,
Derisa kokën pas saj
Sërish të përplasësh,
E mendimet ti ndjesh
Sesi rinisin tvrapojnë.




Po kaloj tani tek ajo qe fokuson Sokoli per diskutim.




> Nje nga problemet me te medha me te cilat perballet njeriu ne shoqerine e sotme eshte nje bombardim i tmerrshem me nje sasi dhe shumllojshmeri te pamate informacioni. 
> Nga se shkaktohet ky fenomen? Si ndikon tek njerzit? Cilat jane pasojat? Si mund te shmanget, apo edhe te minimizohet efekti?



Po ngushtesohem ketu ne gjykimin e mediave


Nga se shkaktohet ky fenomen?

Ndoshta, sepse secili prej burimeve te informacionit deshiron te jape te verteten e vet, ashtu sic e kuptojne syte e pergatitesve te atij informacioni, ashtu sic po bejme edhe ne ketu, meqe secili po jep interpretimin e vet te se vertetes. Per interesin e vet apo te grupit(grupeve qe fshihen pas tij), kupto financa, qeveri, lobe armatimesh, etj.


Si ndikon tek njerezit?

Per mendimin tim shkakton coroditje, turbullire ne mendje dhe ne teresi mosbesim. Te vertetat e kaheve te kundert ndoshta do te arrinin deri ne nje mes te perbashket ne trurin e njeriut, qe eshte larg prej asaj qe ata kishin degjuar.  shembull: Kronikat e luftes neper televizione. Ngjarjet ne Lindjen e Mesme, Irak, televizionet amerikane dhe ato evropiane i paraqesin me tone te ndryshme, te mos flasim per ato arabe apo ato izraelite.


Pasojat

Lufte, gjak, vdekje ne rastin e informimit apo dezinformimit.



Si mund te shmanget apo edhe minimizohet efekti?

Une do te thosha qe kjo vjen me kulturimin e njerezve. Dhe me bluarjen e informacionit ne brendi, jo thjesht marrjen e tij shabllon sic ta jep media. Manipulimin do te ishin ne dore ta shmangnin njerezit vetem me vetedije. Nese lihet ne doren e mediave, une keq e shoh punen per njerezimin  :buzeqeshje:  (filozofe e madhe ketu une!)


NJe rast nga pasojat e te vertetave mediatike........vdekja e princeshes Diana

----------


## baobabi

Po jap nje ide timen mbi te verteten.

Per kete po mundohem qe t'a formuloj problemin sa me shkurt dhe kjo me qellim qe te krijoj mundesi qe te merremi me te sa me lehte.

Kur hapa temen mbi te verteten tek forumet fetare e nisa me pershkrimin e te vertetes ne Matematike.

Dhe kete e bera me qellim qe te kisha mundesi qe te percaktoja vertetesine e pohimeve te mija.

Pra po e rinis edhe ketu me kete ide.

Ne Matematike eshte tashme e zhvilluar algjebra e pohimeve e cila ka ne baze dy vjerat logjike.

E Vertete dhe E Gabuar.

Mbi bazen e ketyre vlerave percaktohet edhe vlera e vertetesise se pohimeve.

Pra ne matematike "e Verteta" eshte nje nga vlerat e vertetesise se pohimeve.

Nuk po zgjatem me pershkrimin e teorive matematike duke supozuar se te gjithe jemi familjare me to.

Duke shfrytezuar vetine e mesiperme per te verteten nga matematika, vetem njeri nga pohimet e meposhteme e ka vleren e vertetesise "e vertete"

1. "E Verteta ekziston"

2. "E Verteta nuk ekziston"

Po parashtroj edhe dy alternativat e mundeshme qe rrjedhin ne qofte se rasti i pare eshte "e vertete"

1.1 "E Verteta eshte absolute"

1.2 "E Verteta eshte relative"

Une kam mendimin se vetem nje nga alterativat e meposhteme eshte "e vertete"

Po i rirendis me numra natyrore.

1. "E Verteta Eshte Absolute"

2. "E Verteta Eshte Relative"

3. "E Verteta Nuk Ekziston"

Si mendoni ju?

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga baobabi_ 
> *Po jap nje ide timen mbi te verteten.
> 
> 1. "E Verteta Eshte Absolute"
> 
> 2. "E Verteta Eshte Relative"
> 
> 3. "E Verteta Nuk Ekziston"
> 
> Si mendoni ju?*


Bravo Bao.. teper i qarte.
Per mua:
1. "E Verteta Eshte NJE DHE Absolute"


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ornament

Baobabi dhe ju te tjeret, E VERTETA NUK KA ANTIPOD (ane te kundert), ajo perfshin nje reze prej 360°, pra gjithçka. Edhe GABIMI, PASAKTESIA, RENA, jane e VERTETE. Edhe E MIRA dhe E KEQJA jane e VERTETE.
Neqofte se themi 2 + 2 = 5, eshte po aq e vertete sa 2 + 2 = 4. Eshte e vertete sepse, eshte E GABUAR qe 2 + 2 = 5, ose thene ndryshe eshte E VERTETE sepse 2 + 2 NUK BEJNE 5. 
E VERTETA nuk ka KAHJE as VLERE as MORAL.
E VERTETA nuk ka FUND, vlera e saj eshte INFINIT. 
E VERTETA eshte ZOT ( BIG BANG per shkencetaret) eshte KRIJIMI BOTES per te gjithe. Eshte PERPARA krijimit dhe PAS apokalipsit per filozofet.
Si e TILLE ajo nuk EGZISTON.

Prandaj greket e vjeter si pengoi "RRAFSHTESIA E TOKES" (sipas tyre) per te jetuar dhe qyteteruar, bile shume me mire se NE.

Kjo eshte E VERTETA ABSOLUTE ajo qe i intereson filozofeve (mnjf tek kjo teme) per te VERTETAT RELATIVE (jo e lagu, jo s'e lagu, secili sipas mendjes vet) tek temat e tjera te panumerta keni shembuj pa fund, pra s'ja vlen me diskutu ketu.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## alvi

> _Postuar më parë nga lulja_e_dimrit_ 
> *ornament
> 
> rreze me vlere 360 grade nuk ka ,
> 
> po une  ne vazhdim te asaj qe ke thene ti do thoja qe e VERTETA eshte nje vije e lakuar dhe e mbyllur ( pra nuk le shkak per abuzime)
>  ose e VERTETA eshte pikerisht pikenisja per te pershkruar kete trajektore (360 e gradesh-in) qe sherben dhe si mbarim njekohesisht, e qe perkon me qendren e rrethit, pra e VERTETA ESHTE EPIQENDRA E GJITHCKAJE....*




GEEK!
(lol)

----------


## Sokoli

Jo me kot e kam theksuar me te kuqe ate paragrafin ne postimin #3. Mendoj se ai lidhet drejtperdrejt me argumentin ne fjale.
Po qe se diskutojme per te, "e kemi kapur te verteten prej fyti", ne nje fare menyre.


p.s.
Me sa kam pare deri tani, termi "i/e vertete" eshte identifikuar nga te gjithe ne prizmin e nje fenomeni per te cilin eshte rene dakort bashkarisht. Pra deri tani, ju jen bazuar ne ato qe pranojme bashkarisht si te verteta.

[nenpyetje:
A ia vlen t'a ngreme biseden mbi nje platforme te tille? Ka tjeter menyre? Po qe se jo, a eshte e vertete ajo qe po themi per hir te se vertetes? :i habitur!:  (Mos e lodhni shume trurin ore  :buzeqeshje:  ]

----------


## Albo

Baobad, matematika eshte nje shkence e SHKRUAJTUR qe po ta mendosh pak thelle themelet i ka imagjinare ose te shpikura e pranuara nga njerezit. Cfare eshte numri dy? Po 2? Cfare jane numrat? Kete fakt e nxora ne dukje per te hedhur poshte ate linje gjykimi se shkencat ekzakte mund te provojne VERTETESINE e tezave dhe anti-tezave.

Me ate sy qe e shoh une te verteten, ajo nuk permban vetem komponentin LLOGJIK por edhe komponentin SHPIRTEROR. Fati i njeirut eshte i lidhur me KOHEN dhe si i tille ne njerezit jemi te detyruar qe te perpiqemi te kuptojme KOHEN per aq kohe sa nuk jemi ne gjendje ta ndalim apo nenshtrojme ate. Pra me pak fjale ne jemi sklleverit e KOHES qe na mohon ne lirine e te jetuarit, menduarit, perceptuarit. Duke ndjekur te njejten linje, e VERTETA per mua eshte menyra e vetme qe njeriu fiton lirine e tij ne cdo dimension te fjales liri. Liria ne vetvete nuk eshte dicka qe e kerkon trupi fizik, por shpirti i njeriut.

----------


## ornament

Bravo lule, s'po me ndahesh, mos do me ma fut ate kunoren me lule dele me qafe, hahaha. Edhe une e kapa pas postimit, por e lashe sepse kuptimi dhe keshtu del qarte.
Tani neqofte se kjo siperfaqe s'ka fund, ku i bije te jete ajo epiqendra qe thu ti. Mos valle ne toke (une them ke koka ime), keshtu mendonin edhe greket, qe toka ishte epiqendra e universit, pra dhe e VERTETA, mirepo sot ?????????
Sidotejete ti je e shkelqyer.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## baobabi

Ju pershendes per guximin e treguar ne te perkufizuarit se cfare quhet "E Vertete".

Duke u nisur nga shkrimi i Ornamentit kuptoj se ai nuk e ve fare ne diskutim ekzistencen e se VERTETES. Pse mendoj keshtu. Mendoj sepse dicka qe nuk ekziston ska perkufizim.
Ose me sakte ajo qe nuk ekziston ka perkufizhet si pe poshte:













Perkufizimi eshte hapesira e mesiperme.
Gjithashtu edhe Lulja e stines qe po afrohet ne hemisferen e veriut e ka perjashtuar alternativen e mos ekzistences duke dhene perkufizimin  e vet.

Pra qe te kthehemi tek e verteta.

Edhe une mendoj se rastin e trete s'ka per t'a pelqyer askush sepse ai nuk te jep asnje mundesi per te debatuar apo per te diskutuar apo edhe per te konsideruar.

Dy alternativat e para jane mjaft interesante. 

Deshiroj qe t'i diskutojme se bashku.

----------


## baobabi

Po bej nje shtese te vogel meqenese ishim duke shkruar te gjithe njekohesisht.

Perdora matematiken, dhe kete e kam theksuar, me qellim qe te ndihmoj ne matjen e pohimeve te bera.

Pra duke perdorur logjiken e matematikes problemin e sjell tek vertetesia e pohimeve te pikave 1,2,3.

Ajo qe kam postuar me siper eshte koncepti matematik mbi te verteten i cili besoj se ska vend per diskutim.

Me ndihmen e ketij koncepti te padiskutueshem kam formuluar alternativat 1, 2 dhe 3.

----------


## Sokoli

Bao!
A e pranon ti qe matematika eshte shkence egzakte e bazuar teresisht mbi supozime?
A e pranon ti qe Kuantika eshte shkence egzakte jo e ngritur mbi supozime por mbi gjera reale?
A e pranon ti qe matematika, edhe pse e bazuar ne supozim pas supozimi eshte teper e lehte jo vetem te konceptohet por edhe te vihet ne zbatim prej mendjeve njerzore?
A e pranon ti se Kuantika, edhe pse shkence egzakte jo e bazuar ne supozime, eshte sa e veshtire t'u hyje ne tru njerezve po aq edhe ata t'a vene ne zbatim (pra edhe te bazohen ne te, si psh gjate ketij debati)

Jo per gje po une i pranoj!

*Tani po te mbeshtetemi ne pranimet e mia, a eshte gje me mend te diskutojme vertetesine e te vertetes bazuar mbi supozime?*

p.s.
Diskutimi me baon le te zhvilohet si dicka ne planin personal pasi ka per te na devijuar temen.

----------


## Mirron

kush nga ju mendon se ka gjetur te verteten,a e ka pare ndonje,mund te shijoj nje moll kur e ha,por cfare shije ka e verteta mbasi veproje ne te kundert te saj?

----------


## baobabi

Ajo qe besoj une mbi Matematiken eshte se ajo ska nevoje per provim.

Pra konceptet dhe teorite matematike te cilave po iu referohemi ketu jane per mua evidente.

Ajo qe une kam huazuar nga matematika eshte ne fakt nje gje elementare dhe jo nje teori e komplikuar.

Persa i perket Kuantikes nuk kam ndonje njohuri qe te jap ndonje gjykim per te.

Mundet qe mangesia ime kuantike te jete shkaku se pse postimet e mia s'kane vizion kuantik.

----------

